# JD 790 will not start



## Scrambler65 (Jan 27, 2013)

790 will only start when I spray starter fluid in air box. Removed fuel line feeding fuel filter and I am getting fuel to that point. I replaced the fuel filter with no luck. I bought the fuel in the tank back in September and did not add anti gel until I started having these problems. 

Any ideas what I should try next?


----------



## Scrambler65 (Jan 27, 2013)

It's a 2006 model with 221 hours.


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

if all this started when the below freezing weather hit, it's probably ice some where in the system. I'd put 5 gallons of kero in the tank and add a double dose of antijell. you probably already know this, but do not crank the eng more than 30 seconds, then let the starter cool for about ten minutes, no sence in adding a cooked starter to the other problems.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Try to get some heat to it where the fuel warms up in the lines and injectors.


----------



## Pedalstomper78 (Nov 6, 2012)

If it starts on the starting fluid and stays running, there's not a freezing issue. It doesn't warm up instantly. 

Typically, that's a cylinder pressure or timing issue. I would suggest starting with a quick compression test. That's your best bet to see what's going on inside of these. Harbor Freight has an inexpensive diesel compression tester that you can use for this.


----------

